

We raised a seed round with Cuban and Betaworks - julien
http://blog.superfeedr.com/betaworks/cuban/investors/seed/seed-round/

======
prakash
Awesome! Many congratulations!

Did you exchange emails with Mark and he agreed to provide funding? I remember
reading that he funded Red Swoosh or Ice Rocket that way.

~~~
julien
Mark has been incredibly responsive, but yeah, this happened mainly over
emails :)

------
wastedbrains
Congrats that is awesome, keep up the good work.

------
steveklabnik
Congrats!

I'll admit to not knowing much about the various usages of XMPP, outside of
Jabber. Is this any different than turning text messages on for Twitter, where
people I'm following == feeds and texts == jabber messages? Or is there
something else cool about this that I'm not getting?

~~~
julien
I think sprsquish pretty much answered that. We're "content-agnostic" as long
as they're feeds. You subscribe to a feed (and that could be a twitter feed
and you receive notifications), however, please not that we're an API service,
so not for "consumers" directly. Check <http://notifixlite.appspot.com/> for
that!

~~~
steveklabnik
Isn't RSS itself a push? Or you're just changing protocols?

Sorry for being such a n00b...

~~~
julien
Nope, RSS isn't push. RSS us just a common way of "formatting" the
information, but it stays where it is :) If you (or your reader) don't poll
it, you'll never see new items.

